# Mo Williams has some hairy arms



## gdog

Anyone else notice Mo Williams has got some hairy arms. Really hairy, and on his shoulders especially, making it extra weird. Now, a lot of guys have this problem, but not a lot of guys show their arms in front of millions of people on a nightly basis. 

I'm not sure why his boys, his girl(s?), his family, or especially his teammates don't tell him to do something about that. I thought it was scars or something, but I'm pretty sure it was long, thick hairs on his shoulders and arms. 

Shave, wax, do something man! 

This has been a public service announcement.


----------

